#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Problema sobre a placa Huawei ETHB

## adamxx88

Quais são as precauções para o ETHB quando ele funciona como a placa upstream do Huawei MA5608T

----------


## denysbr

Bom dia.

Espero que ajude.

http://forum.huawei.com/enterprise/e...95823-1-1.html

Traduzido pelo Google Translator:

"As seguintes operações são necessárias quando o ETHB funciona como o placa de upstream:

No Board Mode, execute o comando *network-role uplink* para definir a ETHB como a placa de upstream. Depois disso, o isolamento entre o ETHB e outras placas de serviço é cancelado.
No modo de configuração global, execute o comando *undo isolate board* para cancelar o isolamento de portos da ETHB."

----------

